
MCC: Minimal C subset compiler intended to eventually run on my calculator - peter_d_sherman
https://www.reddit.com/r/C_Programming/comments/fbp64n/mcc_minimal_c_subset_compiler_intended_to/
======
peter_d_sherman
Source Code: [https://github.com/been-
jamming/MinimalCC](https://github.com/been-jamming/MinimalCC)

